# Can anyone recommend a decent rowing machine?



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

Not a massive fan of the cardio so I'm looking for a rowing machine to add to my garage gym.

Can't stand running so I tend to cycle for my cardio but don't always fancy cycling in the rain. I used to row a bit when I was a gym member so fancy getting one to use when I'm not cycling.

We used to use Concept 2 but they are rather expensive, even for second hand. Can anyone recommend a decent rower? It needs to be one with a computer so I can record distance/time etc.

Cheers guys.


----------

